# Test Post



## Morrus

Testing...one...two...threeeeeeeee....


----------



## Ashtal

I will join you in testing. 

edited by angra -- as a test


----------



## EricNoah

As will I also join you ... in testing.


----------



## Mark

I will be observing the testing in such a way as to appear to be joining you in the testing when in fact I will be only joining you in the observing unless you directly ask me to join you in the testing in which case I too will be joining you in the testing... *shrug*


----------



## reapersaurus

Just for the fun of it.

<marquee>BUMP.</marquee>


----------



## Hand of Evil

This is NOT A TEST...the tone you are hearing will be followed by instructions to duck, quack, and roll...


----------



## KnowTheToe

Bend over and cough.  If my hands are cold.....  


Ohh you meant a differnt kind of test.  My Bad


----------



## MerakSpielman

Dude! I wasn't expecting a test! I haven't studied!

_Psssst... what did you get for number three?_


----------



## Magic Slim

Here's a test for you:







Slim


----------



## MerakSpielman

"Can you read the bottom line of that chart over there?"

"Yes sir. It says, 'Copyright 1998. Made in the USA."


----------



## Darrin Drader

Mark said:
			
		

> I will be observing the testing in such a way as to appear to be joining you in the testing when in fact I will be only joining you in the observing unless you directly ask me to join you in the testing in which case I too will be joining you in the testing... *shrug*




What he said.


----------



## reapersaurus

Just in case noone had noticed, I bumped this because Morrus' test post was Thread #1, Post #1


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dude, your avatar looks like he's having a fit. 

This seemed the best place to mention it.

Oh, and _Testing, testing...is this thing on?_


----------



## MerakSpielman

Gosh, I'm afraid to say what _I_ thought that little guy was doing...


----------



## Desdichado

I would be testing here, but this clearly started out as an all mod party -- the rest of us are all party crashers.


----------



## reapersaurus

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Dude, your avatar looks like he's having a fit.



ahhhh...  but you assume _I'M_ not having a fit?

On many posts, I AM.   

Merek- Do I have to go hong all over your ^&S?


----------



## Hand of Evil

Someone should have a bobble head avatar!


----------



## mythusmage

People really need to start chilling, it's getting testy around here.


----------



## Michael Morris

*Arise foul thread - and haunt the domains of living threads once more mwa ha hah ha!!*


----------



## Jdvn1

It's the undead thread!


----------



## Truth Seeker

Lords of LIGHT, RETURN THIS THREAD TO the...LIVING!!!!

(AHem!)


----------



## BOZ

good god, some foul necromancy has unearthed the first ever thread on this incarnation of enworld!


----------



## BOZ

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=2
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=3
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=4
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=5

it's amazing to see in these old threads how many formerly regular members have long since left to be one with NKL/NTL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Is this thing on?

Testing, testing, 1, 2, testing.


----------



## hbarsquared

Considering the recent boards upgrade, I thought this would be an appropriate time to submit a *Test Post*.

But why start a new thread?  Might as well bump the very first one.


----------



## Wystan

What are we testing again?


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm going to guess... bold text? Or the sig?


----------



## Wystan

*Why Bold Text?*

_Not Italic?_

Or underline?

Or Large?

Or Really Tiny

_  * Or color? Large? Bold? Italic? Underline?*_  

_Edited_

Odd, not a single one of those tags could be done with the editing options, they are all manual.... As is this edit.


----------



## BOZ

this was the first-ever first post for this incarnation of enworld.    have a look at the date...


----------



## Jdvn1

BOZ said:
			
		

> this was the first-ever first post for this incarnation of enworld.    have a look at the date...



 Yeah, and look at the timestamp. Someone was up _way_ past his bedtime!


----------



## BOZ

in the UK though?


----------



## Jdvn1

No, that's true. I just thought it'd be funny to those of us on the other side of the pond. 

I'm pretty sure those first three posts are the first three posts anywhere on EN World, though.


----------



## Gez

Woah, as Keenu would say. I'm not sure exactly how I got here from there but that was quite a trip.


----------



## BOZ

you are the One.


----------



## imeannoharm

Morrus said:


> Testing...one...two...threeeeeeeee....





BOZ said:


> you are the One.



Testing for Coronavirus! Tested negative.


----------

